# Solved: Harman/kardon speakers are not working



## Petergtruong (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi, I have recently reinstalled windows xp sp2 due to some problems on my computer, and now everything is working fine EXCEPT for my sound. I have a Intel(R) Pentium (R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz 2.99 GHz, 2 GB of ram.
My speakers are harman/kardon satellite speakers ZYLUX-SZ and yes I did connect them to the right spot, yes I did check if the volume was muted or not, and yes I did check to see if it worked with another computer or with headphones. The other computer it worked fine, but this one is not working properly. I really want to fix this to listen to music and such. Thanks~


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

Start / My Computer / Rt Click / Manage / Device Manager

Any yellow triangles in DevMan?


----------



## Petergtruong (Apr 10, 2010)

three yellow question marks
Multimedia Audio Controller
PCI Simple Communications Controller
USB Device


----------



## Petergtruong (Apr 10, 2010)

any suggestions? Do i need to post anything about my computer up?


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

In the device manager (where the yellow symbols are) start the 'Found New Hardware Wizard'. Right click on 'Computer', at the top of the list, and click 'Scan for ... [whatever]. It should start the wizard. Follow the prompts for each device as it comes up, in order. Should go through 3 times; once for each device.


----------



## Petergtruong (Apr 10, 2010)

It states that the hardware was not installed because the wizard cannot find the necessary software. it happens to all 3, and they stay as yellow question marks on the device manager.


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

Go then to the computer manufacturer website (hp.com for example), or the device manufacturer website (realtek.com), and search the sites for Support / Driver Downloads / Your Device By chip-name/number


----------



## Petergtruong (Apr 10, 2010)

should i go to the hp website? on the bottom of my speaker it says hp 5187-2105. should i be concerned with this?


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

You should try HP if HP is the manufacturer of your computer. The manufacturer should have all driver modules.

Or try each website for the manufacturer of each device as listed with the yellow symbol. First identify your hardware, then google for the manufacturer, then go to the manufacturer website, until you have each driver.

Start here:
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp/918919-i-need-program-identify-my.html


----------



## Petergtruong (Apr 10, 2010)

sadly, I found the drivers for VISTA and not windows xp 32 bit >.> the driver is called 
SBAXVSD_PCDRV_LB_2_12_0002.exe* but I can't find the darn xp version of it.
*


----------



## Petergtruong (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't find the drivers for these speakers
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c00040732


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

Petergtruong said:


> I can't find the drivers for these speakers
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c00040732


You're not looking for drivers for the speakers. You're looking for drivers for the device controllers (chipsets on the motherboard):
1) Audio controller
2) PCI controller
3) USB controller

Did you try to find a program that will identify your hardware in your computer? If not, you HAVE TO do this to find drivers.

The other way is to go to the manufacturer's website of the motherboard, or of the computer (either one), and they might also have all the board's chipset drivers for that board.

Unless you have the original Windows install disk for THAT computer???


----------



## Petergtruong (Apr 10, 2010)

I swear to god I can't find the drivers for those 3 controllers, I tried using a different speaker but I need those drivers for those controllers, BUT I CAN'T GET THEM GOSH DARN IT.


----------



## Petergtruong (Apr 10, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

Have you tried to identify the manufacturer of the motherboard, or of the computer? Have you downloaded any program that will identify the hardware IN your computer?

Do you know how to remove the side of the case to see the motherboard? Do you know which part the motherboard is? Do you think you can open the case? Does the computer case have any name on it? Like Compaq, Dell, Gateway???


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

Your problem-solving skills need help. Try to think about the problem, INSTEAD OF JUST GETTING A SOLUTION. You are going to need these skills for the rest of your life.

Try to eliminate what is GOOD, and you're left with what is BAD.



> I swear to god I can't find the drivers for those 3 controllers, I tried using a different speaker but I need those drivers for those controllers, BUT I CAN'T GET THEM GOSH DARN IT.


Why did you try using a different speaker? You already know PART of the problem - that your OWN speakers are GOOD. That leaves the SOURCE (the computer) as the problem. Why then go off on a tangent and try another speaker?

There IS a reason to do that, but I KNOW you were NOT thinking along those lines, because right then, you say that you know that you need the drivers for the controller.

So we think the computer is bad, and we found that there's 3 problem symbols in the device manager, one which controls SOUND! No reason to try ANY other speakers!!!

Then we tried to automatically fix the problem with the 'Found New Hardware Wizard'. No go.

NOW - WHO made the parts that have a problem??? Let's go to THEM, to see if they can help.

And this is where we are. Still. How can we find out who made the parts? Maybe Google "Identify my Hardware?"


----------



## Petergtruong (Apr 10, 2010)

YES! I GOT THE DRIVER! I found one the drivers for the multimedia audio controller from google by finding what audio it was, got the driver, and it worked! Well thanks for all the help TRS-80 vet, sorry for all the trouble.


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

Petergtruong said:


> YES! I GOT THE DRIVER! I found one the drivers for the multimedia audio controller from google by finding what audio it was, got the driver, and it worked! Well thanks for all the help TRS-80 vet, sorry for all the trouble.


Great. It wasn't any 'trouble'. Hopefully when there's any problems in the future, you'll have ideas about where to look to find the problem. AND the solution!


----------

